# Weekly competition 2010-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R U' R2 F R' F
*2. *F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' F' R U'
*3. *F U' F R' U2 R F2 R' F U2
*4. *F R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R
*5. *R' U R' F R' F R2 U2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *L B U' L2 B L2 R' F R2 U' B' L2 D2 R' B' L D2 U'
*2. *D' U B D2 L2 B' D L B2 R2 F U B' F2 L' U R' D2
*3. *L2 B2 R' D' U2 B2 F D2 L' R2 D L B L2 F' L B2 U
*4. *D' B F D F R D2 U2 B2 L F D' F' L' F' U R
*5. *L2 D2 B2 D L D' R2 F U R' D2 R B' U B' F U F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw Uw' U' F U F2 U L Uw B2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw Rw' Fw' Uw' U' L Fw Uw' Rw B R Fw D' U2 L2 R Fw2 L B F2 R F2 L' R D'
*2. *U R2 B2 D Rw2 D2 Uw L' R F2 U R U2 L' Fw2 U Fw F L2 D' Fw F U2 L F2 D2 U2 R D' F' D' U B' Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D
*3. *U' L' B F2 D L2 B U Fw' F' R' D Uw B2 Uw2 Rw Fw Rw' B' D' Uw R2 B2 D R' F' R2 F2 R2 D' Uw' B2 Rw R2 D2 Fw2 D B' Fw' U
*4. *R D' Fw' U' R B' F' Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw R' Fw Rw D' Uw L Rw' B Fw2 F L2 B2 R F2 Rw' F2 R Fw2 R2 F Uw' Fw F' Uw' U' Fw' Uw Rw' U
*5. *F2 D2 Fw F' Rw2 D2 Fw L' D Uw' Fw D' Uw Rw U F' L2 Uw' F L2 Fw D2 Uw U2 L' Fw F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw L B U2 Rw' Uw Fw2 F2 D2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' F' Dw U B Bw Uw' L Uw B Lw2 Dw Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U F2 L B2 Bw2 Uw L Fw2 Dw R' Uw U' R' Dw' Uw' B' L2 R U' L' Lw' Rw' F' Lw Bw2 F' L B D' Dw' Rw2 B Lw2 B D R' B2 Lw' R D' B' Fw
*2. *D' U2 Fw2 Dw2 F Lw' D2 U2 B2 Fw Dw Uw2 F' U2 Lw2 B Bw2 Fw F' Uw' Lw Bw2 Uw U2 L Dw2 Uw' U Lw Bw2 R2 Dw' U2 R Dw U B' Bw' Lw' F Lw2 Rw D' Uw B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw Fw2 U Fw R Bw' L' R2 D' Uw2 U'
*3. *Uw2 F' L' Lw D F2 Rw' F' U Fw' Rw B2 Dw L' Dw Fw2 L' D' U' F L D2 Uw2 L2 U2 L B2 Dw' Uw B' Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' Dw Lw' U2 Fw' F2 Uw2 U Fw Lw2 Fw2 R' Bw' Dw2 L Lw Rw' R' Fw Lw2 R' Bw' Dw L' D Rw R2
*4. *Dw2 Bw' F2 Uw L' B D2 Dw Fw' Lw' Fw' F' Uw' Fw' Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw U R2 Bw D2 Uw' Rw' Bw' D L' Lw B' Dw2 Bw L' Rw Bw2 L' Lw R2 Bw Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U L Rw' D B2 D' Bw Lw' B2 Bw2 Fw' R2 D' Uw' B' L' Lw' B'
*5. *Uw' Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 F Dw' Uw Lw U B' U' Fw R2 U B Rw Fw' Uw U Rw2 R Uw2 Lw Rw R Bw2 L' Lw' D2 F2 D' Uw' F2 U L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw Lw' R U L' F' D2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Bw2 L2 D2 Bw F D2 Uw' Lw Bw' F' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 F D' F D2 R' 2D' 2F2 F2 D' 3R B' 2U' B2 2B 3F2 2F 2R' B' 2B 2F L2 2R2 R B2 2U2 2F2 D' 3F' 2R F2 2U2 L' 2D' 2R' R2 3F2 D2 U2 B' 2D' 2F 2D2 2R 2D2 L' U2 2L' R2 D2 F' 3R' F D' 2D' 3R2 2D2 2L 2R' 2B U' 2R 2F2 2U U' L' 2B' 2F' 2D' 2U' U' 2R' 3U B 2B 3R' 3F2 2U 2B L'
*2. *U2 L2 3U' L 2U2 F2 L D2 3U U' 3R B 2F2 D B2 2D' R 2F2 L' 3R' 2R B2 2B U2 3F F' 2D' 2F' 2L' 3U2 2R' D 2R' 2U2 F' 3U L' 2D 2U2 B2 2B 2F F2 L 3R 2U L' 2F 2D 2U B 2B' L' R' 3U2 B 3R B' 2D' 3U2 2R R 2U2 3F' F' 2L2 3F2 F2 D 2U 3F 3U' B' L2 2R2 B' F' 3R 2F' 3R2
*3. *3U' 3R' 3U' F R' F' 3R' 2F 2L 3R R U L 3R' 2R 2U' U2 3R' 2U' 2B' 2U' L2 R 2D U F2 L2 2L B2 2D 3U2 2U B2 F2 D2 2U2 2L2 2F 2U F' 3R 2U2 B 2B' R B2 D 2L' 2B2 F D2 2L2 2F R2 D' 2R U2 R 3F2 L' 2F2 D' 2R' 2B' F2 3U U2 2L' 2B 2U 2B2 U 3F2 R 3F 2L 2F' F' 3U 2U
*4. *3R' D2 2D U2 F' 2U 2F' 3R2 2R' 2F2 2U2 L2 B2 3R' 2R 2D 3F2 2L2 U2 3R' B 3R 3F' 2D' 3U' B D2 2D2 2U U2 2B 3F' F' 2D' B' 2L 2R2 3F' 2U2 3F 2F' 2L2 3R D 2B 3U 2U 2F2 D B' 3F' 3U2 3F 2F2 D 2D2 U2 B' 3U U 2L2 2B' 3F F 2R' R' D 2D 3U 2U' B 2B 3F2 2D2 2B' 3F' 2F' L2 2B 3R2
*5. *2B 2F' 2D B2 2B2 3F2 L D2 3F2 2F2 3R 2B' U 3F 3U' R' 2D2 2U2 U 2L2 3R 2D2 2U' F' 2L2 2D' R2 B' F R B 2F2 3U 2U2 2R B 2D2 2R2 2D2 2F' 2D 3U2 F2 2L' 2R' B' L 2L 3F' 2R U F L' 2L2 R 2B F2 3U' F 2L' 2B2 3F2 D2 2B2 2F2 D' 3R' F 3R' 2R2 2B2 3F F 2U L' 3R' 2R2 D2 R2 D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3R 3F' F 2L 3U' U2 R 2D 2B' U2 B 3D2 U' R 3F D2 2L 2B2 3U2 F2 3U 3R2 3B 2D2 2U2 3R' 2D2 B 3L 3F2 3U B 2F2 3R U 3F 2L 3L2 3D' U 3L2 3D2 L D' 2L' F2 2L' 2B 3U' 2L2 D' 3D F2 2U F2 R' 3D' 2U' 3R2 3F R' D2 2D' 3D 2U' U2 F 3L2 2R2 3B2 U' 3B2 3F F' L' 2R D2 U' 3R F' 3D' 3U' L 2R 3B' 2F' D' 3U U' L 2B 2F' D 2D' 3U 2R' 2D U' F'
*2. *D2 3D 3U 2U 3B2 2U2 3L' 2B' F2 3D 2B2 3R B 3D2 2R2 3F2 2F 2D' U 2B' 3D U' 2F' D2 2D 3D' U2 3B 2F2 2L B' 2R2 3U' L2 2L2 2R D2 3D' 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F D' R' 3B 2L' 2R2 2D' 2B2 3B2 F' 3L2 2R' 2F2 L 2L' 2U2 L' R' 3U' B 3B' 3U' U2 B' F D 3D' U2 F' R B L 3L 3R2 2B 3B' D' 3F' 2L' 3L2 3R' F 3U2 L' 3B' L 3U2 2R2 B2 3B' 2R2 B 3R' 2D' 3F' 3R 2D2 3R2 R
*3. *D B2 3F2 2D' 2U' U' B2 2B2 2U 2R 3F 3D 2U2 2B' D 3U2 3F D2 3B2 2F2 2D2 3U' 3B 2D2 3D U2 2B2 2U' 2L2 3U' B L2 2L2 3L 2B2 3U 2F 2U U F2 D B2 3B' 3F2 2D2 3R' 2R 2D L 3U' 3B 2F D 2D2 3B2 2D2 3U2 2R R' 3D B 3F 3L 2D2 B 3F2 D' 3R 3F 3D2 U' R 3F R' 2B L' 3L2 3D 3U' U B' 3F2 D' 3U' 2U U 3B' 3R' D B 2L2 B' F 2R 3D' 2B F L' 2F' 2U2
*4. *2F2 L 2L 3R2 2B2 3D2 2R R 3U2 3L U 3B' F2 L 3L2 R' 3U' B F2 D' U' 3F2 3L D2 R' 2D' 2L D 3U' 2B L' 2R2 3D' 2B' 2L U2 2R 3B 3F2 2F' F2 L' 3L' 3B2 3D' 3R2 B' 3B' 3F' D' B U2 B2 2D' F D 2D 3D' 2U' 2R' 3F2 2R 3F 3L D' 2F 2R' 2F 2D2 U2 R2 2D' 3F2 2D2 U2 3F2 2L' 3L 3R2 D2 2B' 3F2 3R 2D2 2B' F2 D' 2F' 3L' 2R D2 U' 2F' L' R D' B' 2U 2R' 3D
*5. *3L' U' 2B 3F2 2R' 3F 2L' 3U 2U 2B 2F 3L 3R' 2B2 2F 2L 3R' 2D' 3B2 D 2D 3U 2U2 L R 2D' 2U B 3B2 F' L2 3R 2D2 3R2 2D2 2F2 3L 3U' 2U L 2L 3L 3B' 3F 2U' 2F' 3L 2F' 2L2 R' U' 2R D' 3U2 U' R 2U 3L2 2D2 2U' 2B' U 3L2 2F' 3D2 3U' 2U 3L2 3F2 3U2 2B 2F2 2D 2L 3L2 2D2 L 3R' D' F 2R2 R 2B2 F 2D' 2U' B 3B' 2L' 3R' 2R' D 2U F2 R D 2D2 B F' 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U R' U2 F R' F' U
*2. *U F U2 R' U' R F2 R'
*3. *U2 F' R' F2 R' F U' F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 D' L F' R2 F D F' L' F2 D' U' F2 L' B2 U' F'
*2. *D F' L2 U B' U B R2 F2 R' U B' L2 B L' B2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *R' D B D' B' D F U L D2 F2 L' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R' B2 Rw' Fw2 F' Rw D2 Fw2 R Fw2 D U' R2 Uw' U2 F U2 B Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' Fw' Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' D' U'
*2. *Uw Rw' Fw2 D' L F L Uw2 Fw F' L' Rw2 R' B Fw L R' B' F' Rw Uw2 R Fw F' Uw2 U L2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw R Fw2 Uw' R' U2
*3. *L2 Rw Fw U B2 Rw' F2 Rw D L' R' Fw R2 Uw B2 Fw F' D' Rw' Uw U F2 L Rw' B R' Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 L' R B2 Fw' F2 L B D Uw' Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw' F2 U2 L D Uw' Bw2 D' Fw Lw' D' R' B' R2 B D' Bw2 U2 B' Fw Rw' Bw Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Bw' Dw' R B Dw2 Fw R2 D2 B2 L R2 D U Bw2 Lw Rw D2 Bw2 Uw' B Lw' Rw2 Dw' Uw2 F2 D' Dw2 Rw2 Bw L'
*2. *B' D2 F2 R2 U2 Rw' R2 Dw L R Uw' U' F2 Lw Bw Lw2 B Lw2 D' B' U' F L Lw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L2 Dw Fw2 L R2 B2 Fw R2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 U2 Lw2 B2 D2 B2 Dw Uw2 Rw' D' Uw' U2 Bw' Rw' D2 Dw Uw' U'
*3. *L2 D L2 Rw Fw L2 B2 L' Lw2 Dw' U Rw2 R F2 U2 Bw Rw2 R' Uw F' D' Uw U' B Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 D L' Uw' U2 Fw' D U F2 Uw' F' Lw2 U Bw2 F D' Bw' Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' F2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Dw' F2 D' Dw' B2 D2 Uw2 Lw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' B D L2 R2 U L R2 B F D R2 B D R' D R'
*2. *B2 F L D' U B' F U F' D' B' R U' L' B' F2 L2 U
*3. *D2 L' R' D' U L R2 D' L R' B' L D L2 R' D2 F2 U2
*4. *F2 D L F L R' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B L2 R' F' U' F2 U
*5. *F' D' F R' D2 B L' R U2 R2 U F' D' L' D B' L F'
*6. *B R2 F' U R B' L B2 L' B2 F' D B' F' D L' B2 U
*7. *B R D' L2 U R B U2 L B L2 F' D R' U2 F' L' U'
*8. *L' U2 L' B D F' R' U' B D L D B' R' D2 U' B'
*9. *D L' F U' L' U' L D' U B R2 F' D2 F' L' B2
*10. *D2 L U2 F2 D U' B' F2 R' D' F2 L F' D2 B' L' B' U2
*11. *D U2 R' B2 R B' F' U2 L' U2 B2 U B D F2 R' D' U'
*12. *F L' R F L' B' L2 D' F' D2 B U' L' B2 F2 L2 U
*13. *F U B2 L' R' B2 F2 R B' R2 D' U2 R' D' L2 B2 R'
*14. *D2 U B D L U' F2 R' D' L2 D2 U R B2 U' L F'
*15. *D2 R2 D' F' R B' F' D F' U2 R2 D' L B' F2 D L' R' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D R' B' R' D' L U L B R F L' D' R D' F2 R2
*2. *B2 R U' R2 B2 U L' R D2 R' B R' B2 D F' L F2 U'
*3. *D' R F R F D2 B' U F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B U' F'
*4. *D L' B R U F D2 F2 L2 D U R F' D2 U2 L D2 U
*5. *F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L' B' R' F' U B R2 B2 D B2 F' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B' F' R' D2 R F2 L2 R' B F' R2 B' D2 U' L B' R'
*2. *B U' B U' F R' D U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R B U' L' U'
*3. *R D L' R2 F' L' U2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 U' F U'
*4. *D U2 L U2 B' D2 L' B' F2 U' R2 U R' D' L2 D' L' D
*5. *D' B L R F R U L2 R' D F2 U' F' L2 R2 D L' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B F L' B R2 B L D2 L2 B2 F R' F' R2 B2 U B' U2
*2. *B' R' D2 L2 D U R B2 L2 B R B' L2 R B2 U L' F2
*3. *D' R2 B' L2 U2 F U' L2 R F' R B2 D2 R' F2 R2 D R'
*4. *U2 L' F' D R F2 R' B' D' L2 B L' B' F' R D F U'
*5. *B' U2 L D' F2 R F' U' L' U F D' B' L2 B' F2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U F' R' U R2 F2 R' F
*3. *B2 L B' R B2 U2 B' D' U2 B' L' U R F U R' B R2 U'
*4. *B L2 U B2 F' Uw' U F2 R D' Uw Fw' D2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' R' F' Rw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw R2 F D' U L2 R' F2 L2 F U B2 Uw' Rw Fw' U B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U'
*3. *B' R2 B2 F2 D' R' D L2 U' F' D L2 B D B' R' U2
*4. *B2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw' U2 F U L2 D Rw2 R' D2 L2 Rw' R F Uw Fw' D' Rw' R U2 L2 Fw' D2 L' Rw2 D' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 D' L2 R Uw2 Fw' F' Rw'
*5. *Dw' U' F Dw L' D Uw' Rw2 R' Bw' F Rw2 Bw' Dw B2 D' Dw' L' D Rw' Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Rw' B Uw' Bw U' Bw' Fw' F R2 D B Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw Lw Fw' Uw2 Bw' Rw U R2 U2 L2 F Lw' Dw Uw U' L Bw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' B Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R U R' B U B' l' r u'
*2. *L B R L' U R' B' U l' r u
*3. *U' B R U R' L B' R' l r b u
*4. *L U L B L' U' B L' l' b u
*5. *U R' L R U' L' B' U' l r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (3,1) (5,0) (5,0) (0,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (6,4) (4,5) (-2,5) (0,3) (0,3) (-4,4)
*2. *(0,2) (1,-2) (3,2) (6,3) (4,3) (0,2) (6,3) (0,5) (-5,1) (6,2) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,1) (3,0) (6,2)
*3. *(3,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (-1,4) (4,1) (4,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,3)
*4. *(6,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (0,4) (2,4) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,0) (1,0) (2,1) (-2,2) (-4,4) (-1,0)
*5. *(4,5) (0,-3) (-1,3) (3,1) (6,2) (0,1) (-3,0) (-4,5) (4,4) (6,4) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,0) (0,0)


----------



## aronpm (Jun 2, 2010)

I didn't compete last week, too much homework, but I will for this week, even though I'll be busy with exams. 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 12:23.87
Comment: Done BLD. First 234 relay attempt , and second 4bld success. Memo was around 6:13 because I wanted a success.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:28.91), DNF(2:03.13), DNF(1:53.80) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(6:56.43), DNF(8:05.38), DNF(8:02.27) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/10 = 0 in 49:32
Comment: Pretty bad. Memo was almost 30 minutes and execution was almost 20. I memorized the 8th cube off by a y rotation so I had to memorize that again, and then later I forgot about that cube and executed the 9th cube on the 8th, so I had to undo and fix it.


----------



## Laura O (Jun 3, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 28.62, 30.10, 28.36, 29.36, 27.89 = 28.78
*4x4*: (1:47.76), 2:00.36, 1:56.91, (2:06.59), 2:04.93 = 2:00.73
*5x5*: 3:49.78, (3:45.39), 3:48.36, (4:05.74), 3:52.17 = 3:50.10
*Clock*: (8.86), 9.18, 9.75, (DNF), 9.06 = 9.33
*Magic*: 1.94, 2.05, (4.86), (1.86), 2.09 = 2.03
*Master Magic*: 4.06, 4.06, (6.19), 4.88, (4.05) = 4.33
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:56.82
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:18.13


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2:* (3.68) (8.53) 5.84 5.28 5.72 => 5.62

Comment: Yay, the easy pi EG I know appeared on the first one 

*3x3:* (17.29) 18.69 19.80 17.87 (21.01) => 18.79

*4x4:* 1:24.92 1:29.69 1:26.22 (1:15.34) (1:29.89) => 1:26.94

*5x5:* (4:00.03) 3:10.41 (3:05.21) 3:15.37 3:09.22 => 3:11.67

*2x2 BLD:* 15.68 DNF DNF => 15.68

*3x3 OH:* (40.95) (35.88) 39.93 40.17 37.55 => 39.22

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:47.66

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:45.85

*Magic:* (1.22) 1.24 (1.40) 1.32 1.29 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* 4.11 (4.21) 4.19 4.08 (3.99) => 4.13

*Pyraminx:* (17.21) 10.06 13.01 (9.65) 9.71 => 10.93


----------



## Baian Liu (Jun 3, 2010)

*2:* (7.26), 3.71, (2.34), 3.92, 4.10 = 3.91
*3:* (17.49), 18.31, 24.65, 19.85, (DNF) = 20.94
*OH:* 46.00, 45.50, (34.04), 46.11, (49.80) = 45.87
*Pyraminx:* (18.23), (7.89), 10.76, 15.33, 9.39 = 11.83
*Clock:* 15.19, (22.02), (14.22), 16.37, 21.29 = 17.62


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.27, 3.72, (4.88), 4.86, (2.75) => *4.28*
*3x3x3*: 12.86, 14.02, (15.18), (11.15), 12.68 => *13.19*
*4x4x4*: 

Really good so far.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2x2: *7.39, (4.63), 6.77, (7.84), 6.51 = 6.89
*3x3x3: *(26.03), 20.11, 23.80, 22.54, (19.23) = 22.15 bleh not my day.
*4x4x4: *(4:06.35), 3:15.72, 3:32.12, (3:04.05), 3:35.98 = 3:27.94
*5x5x5: * 
*6x6x6: *
*7x7x7: *
*2x2x2 BLD: *
*3x3x3 BLD: *
*3x3x3 OH: *
*Megaminx: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4: *
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: *
*Magic: *2.24, 2.24, (2.27), (2.03), 2.17 = 2.22


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Magic *: 1.78, 1.68, 1.61, (1.88), (1.30) = 1.69

*3x3* : (9.68), (13.44), 11.74, 12.44, 12.77 = 12.31

*3x3 OH* : (21.65), 19.04, 19.84, 18.97, (18.56) = 19.28
PB 
*2x2* : 3.88, (5.65), 3.42, 4.74, (3.05) = 4.01

*4x4* : 51.51, 54.34, 53.06, (54.86), (47.24) = 52.97

*Square-1* : 34.13, (25.61), (51.24), 28.86, 38.82 = 33.94

*Megaminx* : 1:24.25, 1:20.51, 1:20.55, (1:24.36), (1:19.88) = 1:21.77

*5x5* : 2:01.13, (2:10.11), 2:04.64, 2:06.82, (1:57.36) = 2:04.20

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:53.91), 1:53.03, 1:53.96 = 1:53.03

*2x2 BLD* : 38.47, 30.29+, 26.88 = 26.88

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:17.88

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:23.39

*3x3 MTS* : (1:01.92), 1:33.60, 1:15.96, (1:44.63), 1:38.53 = 1:29.36


----------



## JunwenYao (Jun 3, 2010)

*JunwenYao*

2x2x2: 4.88, 5.05, (4.34), 5.08, (5.81) = 5.00
3x3x3: 18.41, 22.33, 18.51, (16.82), (DNF) = 19.75
4x4x4: 1:09.13, 1:15.60, (1:17.57), (58.75), 1:14.08 = 1:12.94
5x5x5: 2:41.79, (2:27.31), 2:35.91, 2:40.71, (2:50.86) = 2:39.47 
3x3x3 OH: (40.15), 37.66, 37.30, (30.68), 39.39 = 38.11 poor ! 
2x2x2 BLD: DNF 1:12.37 DNF = 1:12.37
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:36.96 :Z
pyraminx：10.62, 10.54, (11.77), (8.07), 8.24 = 9.80 
square-1: 53.03, 52.92, (24.68), (1:07.27), 1:03.59 = 56.51  holy ****.24sec is my PBsingle & avg is PB 2. Sq1 just is a fun puzzle for me.
megaminx: 2:13.32, (2:11.86), (2:37.71), 2:18.33, 2:23.28 = 2:18.31


----------



## Faz (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2: 3.43, 2.61, 4.83, 3.09, 2.61 = 3.04
3x3: 9.61, 9.52, 12.88, 9.22, 9.34 = 9.49
4x4: 48.53, 46.54, 47.46, (51.56), (41.68) = 47.51 - lol
5x5: 1:12.53, 1:11.29, 1:25.77, (1:09.23), (1:38.55) = 1:16.23 - lol fail counting 1:25
OH: 16.38, (21.81), (14.90), 17.65, 18.83 = 17.62
2x2BLD: 3.90, 10.61+, 8.11 = 3.90 - lol easy
Pyraminx: 5.10, 7.71, 5.81, 4.19, 8.64 = 6.20 - failed the last solve.
Sq1: 24.78, 27.32, 36.16, 22.14, 21.83 = 24.75
Clock: 30.05, 18.09, 17.69, 23.49, 19.15 = 20.24 - On the first one I forgot how to solve it xD
3BLD: 1:15.96, DNF, 1:28.65 = 1:15.96
7x7: 4:39.79, 4:01.22, 4:36.93, 4:16.23, 4:20.20 = 4:24.45 - Haven't done 7x7 in ages.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome week! 
*2x2* (7.38),5.53,(4.06),6.98,5.00 = *5.84* 
*3x3* (20.43),15.33,17.20,(13.20),16.27 = *16.27*
*4x4* 1:09.94,1:04.69,1:02.71,(1:01.35),(1:10.25) = *1:05.78* Good 
*5x5 * 1:54.21,(1:43.65),1:48.50,(2:09.21),1:44.46 = *1:49.06* Awesome! Sub-1:50   
*OH* (33.59),30.80,29.58,31.58,(26.15) = *30.65* YEAH! 
*2BLD* 30.02,DNF,49.88 = *30.02* New PB!So close to sub-30   
*3BLD* 2:56.21,DNF,DNF = *2:56.21* New PB by 20 seconds   But low number of successful ones 
*234 Relay* *1:33.71* Very Nice!
*2345 Relay* *3:28.00* Nice! 
*Multi BLD* *2/2=2 (9:52+) * First fully successful M-BLD!! Very easy scrambles!
*FMC* *41 moves* Wanted sub-40  But it's OK after such an awesome week 
scramble: L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'
Solution: D' F' R2 F B L' U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F' U F L U L' U' F' D' L2 D F L' F' L B D2 B2 L' B U B' D' B' U2 F' U


Spoiler



1x2x3: D' F' R2 F B
Switch to inverse with premoves: B' F' R2 F D
2x2x3: U' F U2 B D B U'
F2L-1: B' L B2 D2 B'
LS: L' F L F' D' L2 D
OLL: F U L U' L' F'
PLL: U' F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U2 L


----------



## janelle (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2x2*
8.14, (7.14), 7.66, (8.36), 7.35
Average of 5:* 7.72*
Pretty good 

*3x3x3*
24.51, 26.65, (27.33), (17.22), 23.50
Average of 5: *24.88*
The 17 was an OLL skip  Ok avg. 

*4x4x4*
(2:23.27), 2:33.85, (2:34.26), 2:32.23, 2:26.71
Average of 5: *2:30.93*
O-3rd and 5th P-4th This is really good since I haven't practiced in weeks. 

*2x2x2 BLD*
2:27.62, DNS, DNS
Avg: *2:27.62*
Probably really bad, but it's my first try  

*3x3x3 OH*
46.26, 48.78, (38.68), (1:03.77), 41.97
Average of 5: *45.67*
Yes! Really good average for me  new pbs
*
234 Relay
3:21.15*
Pretty good. PLL parity.

*Pyraminx*
14.98, (15.67), 12.56, 10.76, (9.29)
Average of 5: 12.77
Really really good.  And I don't practice this that much xP The last two had LL skip (idk what you call it xD)

*Square-1*
1:06.72, 1:17.03, 1:15.78, (1:26.02), (1:03.45)
Average of 5: *1:13.17*
Pretty good. I've improved a bit from last week  Almost sub1 on the last one


----------



## Stini (Jun 3, 2010)

*FMC: 35 HTM* This was my backup solution

Solution: D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 L D L2 D2 F' D2 F D B D2 R D' R' B2 D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2

2x2x2: D' F L2 R2 B'
2x2x3: L D2 F2
F2L minus slot: L D L2 D2 F' D2 F
F2L: D B D B'
OLL: B D R D' R' B' (3 moves cancelled) 
PLL: B' D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2 (1 move cancelled)

I also found another 35-move solution:

Solution: D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F' L' F2 D' F L B' L' B D2 L D L D L' D' L D2 L' D L R D R' D R D2 R'

2x2x2: D' F L2 R2 B'
2x2x3: L D2 F' L' F2 D' F
F2L minus slot + EO: L B' L' B D2 L D L
F2L: D L' D' L D2 L' D L
LL: R D R' D R D2 R'

Hopefully I do better next week.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 3, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_


*2x2* - 9.75 10.52 9.85 10.15 9.60 = *9.92* _Comment - contrary to popular belief - slow and steady seldom wins the race._
*3x3* - 20.16 29.22 22.45 24.23 23.28 = *23.32* _Comment - been awake about 10mins, so good._
*4x4* - 1.22.27 1.52.59 1.28.64 1.23.79 1.29.35 = *1.27.26* _Comment - lol at 2nd. Botched OP_
*5x5* - 2.28.80 2.28.24 2.39.47 2.45.36 DNS = *2.37.88*
*6x6* - 4.46.47 4.49.93 5.03.03 4.45.80 4.40.28 = *4.47.40*
*7x7* - 6.59.95 7.32.34 7.17.75 7.30.12 DNS = *7.26.74*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.57.34*
*3x3 OH* - 1.00.40 58.96 1.01.61 1.05.91 1.01.81 = *1.01.27*
*Megaminx* - 2.48.01 2.36.72 2.33.00 2.37.61 3.03.63 = *2.40.78* _Comment - Huge PB. I don't think I've had a sub3avg in weekly comps yet, so yeah._
*Clock* - 17.44 14.83 19.12 16.67 17.92 = *17.34* _Comment - Terrible, even by my low standards._
_Magic and Master magic were my official solves at UK Nationals on Saturday_
*Master Magic* - 3.33 3.94 4.19 2.65 2.88 = *3.38* _Comment - crap average really, but NR single and 1st place_
*Magic* - 2.06 DNF 2.59 1.40 4.46 = *3.04* _Comment - Lol. Nice single, My single is now officially 0.01 sec quicker than Brett. I did this quickly(or not) while I was waiting for the camera to do my Master avg. Nor warm up as such._


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> _jamesdeanludlow_
> 
> *3x3* - 20.16 29.22 22.45 24.23 23.28 = *23.32* _Comment - been awake about 10mins, so good._
> 
> _Magic and Master magic will be my attempts at Bristol on Saturday.......wish me luck._



GOOOOOOD LUUUUUUCK
2x2: 4.59, 5.37, 4.72, 4.53, 5.01 = 4.77 Finally!! some what of an OK average 
3x3: 20.68, 14.08, 19.03, 18.32, 18.52 = 18.62
4x4: 1:24.81, 1:23.19, 1:32.55, 1:09.50, 1:15.93 = 1:21.31
5x5: 2:09.61, 2:27.27, 2:21.00, DNF, 1:54.66 = 2:19.29 Interesting average with a PLL skip at the end  
Magic:
Master Magic: 2.34, 2.33, 2.44, 3.47, 2.77 = 2.52
Clock:
Square-1: 46.71, 49.66, 54.44, 57.14, 38.49 = 50.27 not that good
Megaminx: 1:30.05, 1:59.42, 1:56.30, 1:47.04, 2:02.73 = 1:54.25
2x2 BLD: 16.27, DNF, DNF
3x3 OH: 47.29, 49.29, 1:32.14, 1:14.15, 46.02 = 56.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:58.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:23.13


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2: 4.31, 3.05, 5.31, 4.32, 5.18
4x4: 1:25.39, 1:28.32, 1:36.99, 1:28.39, 1:30.39
Lucky with parity


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2:* (10.81), 7.04, (6.24), 8.66, 8.10 => *7.93*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:04.20, 2:27.33, 2:52.56 => *1:04.20*
PB on the first one, but then there were only 4 cubies to solve!
Last two weren't the best, but glad there's no DNF's this week!

*3x3 BLD:* DNF [15:43.30], DNF [11:49.10], DNS
Got confused on first solve. Edges was 10 swaps, but corners was 9. I was thinking, how is that possible?? I re-checked the whole thing again, but got the same result. Weird. Then at the end, predictable result two edges and two corners swapped!

*3x3 FMC: 28 moves*
Solution: D' L' B D2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' B' U' B D L D' L2 B' L2 B L' D2


Spoiler



Premove: D2
F2L-1+pair: D' L' B D2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' . B' U' B (14)
3 corners: D L D' L2 B' L2 B L' (8/22)
Insert at . : D L U2 L' D' L U2 L' (8/30)
3 moves cancel + 1 to undo premove
Very happy with this one! First sub-30 at last!!
Fairly normal solve, with lucky 3-move cancellation


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2:4.02,3.19,3.28,6.40,4.52 = *3.94*
3x3:11.27,9.19,11.43,11.53,14.72 = *11.41*
4x4:58.05,50.21,58.80,1:06.03,1:15.46 = *1:00.96*
5x5:2:03.77,1:47.78,1:41.90,1:44.81,1:58.31 = *1:50.30*
OH:22.13,23.38,39.27,19.80,26.31 = *23.94*
234relay: *1:29.21*


BAD


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2: 3.91, 2.49, 3.71, 3.20, 2.13 = 3.13
3x3: 10.67, 10.09, 10.69, 9.63, 10.08 = 10.28
4x4: 51.37, 55.53, 50.33, 47.54, 49.32 = 50.34
5x5: 1:31.45, 1:29.31, 1:27.66, 1:35.82, 1:33.42 = 1:31.39
6x6: 2:58.67, 3:04.22, 3:10.14, 2:52.02, 2:47.03 = 2:58.30
7x7: 5:07.12, 4:59.94, 4:55.65, 5:01.42, 5:03.21 = 5:01.52
2x2 BLD: 6.64, DNS, DNS = 6.64
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:37.55, DNS = 1:37.55
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 8:07
3x3 OH: 21.34, 22.97, 21.17, 21.58, 19.91 = 21.36
3x3 WF: 2:02.12, 1:56.56, 2:08.38, 2:14.38, 2:14.23 = 2:08.24
3x3 MTS: 56.51, 58.94, 1:01.54, 1:15.64, 1:04.56 = 1:01.68
2-4 relay: 1:13.56
2-5 relay: 2:54.56
Magic: 1.34, 1.54, 1.23, 1.67, 1.85 = 1.52
Master Magic: 3.23, 3.45, 3.36, 4.08, 3.92 = 3.58
Clock: 10.71, 12.56, 12.01, 11.75, 10.23 = 11.49
Megaminx: 1:01.45, 1:07.54, 1:03.08, 59.60, 1:04.38 = 1:02.97
Pyraminx: 3.51, 4.13, 6.28, 2.89, 4.29 = 3.97
Square-1: 20.44, 17.04, 19.37, 20.04, 17.96 = 19.12

3x3 FMC: DNF
I was kinda stressed while doing this and couldn't find a solution that was sub-40 and didn't bother writing a 43-move solution down.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 27.93 = 27.93
*3x3:* (29.77), (10.17), 11.82, 13.83, 11.49 = 12.38
*Magic:* (1.06), 1.13, (2.18), 1.11, 1.19 = 1.14
*2x2:* 5.16, (8.50), 3.94, 5.14, (3.57) = 4.75
*3x3 OH:* (33.88), 29.18, 19.59, (17.93), 23.43 = 24.07
*5x5:* (2:15.66), 1:44.84, 1:51.53, 1:52.88, (1:42.41) = 1:49.75
*4x4:* 58.84, (48.75), (1:06.22), 48.90, 51.38 = 53.04
*Pyraminx:* (7.02), (18.47), 9.52, 7.61, 10.36 = 9.16
*Megaminx:* (1:39.22), (2:02.43), 1:57.25, 1:47.66, 1:45.80 = 1:50.24
*2x2-4x4 relay:* 1:12.16
*2x2-5x5 relay:* 3:13.19
*3x3 BLD:* 1:56.05, DNF, DNF = 1:56.05
*Master Magic:* (3.75), (5.83), 5.65, 3.91, 4.25 = 4.60


----------



## Isbit (Jun 3, 2010)

*2x2: 10.94*, 07.82, 09.81, *07.25*, 10.57 = *9.40*
*3x3:* 26.00, *42.93*, *20.98*, 23.42, 34.69 = *28.03*
This is pathetic. Five seconds faster and i could've at least accepted it.
*OH:* 47.87, 48.67, *1:00.81, 32.30*, 38.60 = *45.05*
:fp. The first two were just failures. On the third solve I dropped the cube during PLL, took some time to find out were I was. Nice single though 
*2x2 BLD:* 28.55, 41.88, 38.66 = *28.55*
*3x3 BLD:*1:55.93, DNF, DNF = *1:55.93*
The second one would've been so fast hadn't I forgot the last three images. The last one had so tough memo that i gave up after three corners.
*Multi: 8/9 52:02* (30)
 New PB. But I actually felt a bit sad when I saw that I hadn't solved them all.


----------



## Edam (Jun 3, 2010)

*3x3*(12.66), (20.96), 16.55, 16.18, 16.71 = *16.48* _very nice amongst a few days of bad times_
*4x4* (1:38.84), 1:33.02, (1:30.90), 1:37.55, 1:31.65 = *1:34.07* lulz
*5x5* 2:35.65, (2:21.72), (2:54.65), 2:31.06, 2:26.66 = *2:31.12*


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 3, 2010)

2x2
9.28, 7.09, 5.75, 7.18, 7.38 Average=7.33
3x3
22.43, 19.75, 18.21, 18.16, 17.06 Average=19.12
4x4
1:19.81, 1:08.30, 1:23.77, 1:17.50, 1:18.33 Average= 1:17.54
5x5
2:24.30, 2:23.38, 2:28.97, 2:07.81, 2:19.83 average=2:20.85
6x6
7x7
3x3OH
40.59, 29.96, 43.61, 33.83, 43.65 Average=38.32
megaminx
2:43.69, 2:00.03, 2:32.55, 2:50.28, 3:04.53 Average= 2:38.21
pyraminx
9.96, 15.41, 11.93, 17.22, 6.78 average=12.26
Square 1
1:15.15, 46.46, 53.40, 59.63, 53.52 Average= 57.63
2x2+3x3+4x4
1:49.21
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5
4:22.65
2x2 BLD
21.03, 17.83, 27.93 Average=22.26


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 4, 2010)

*3x3:* 20.96, (21.64), (16.52), 16.93, 18.42 = 18.77  OMG OMG OMG I sub 20'd! I can't believe it! I'd like to thank my mom and grandmas...No, but in all seriousness, this is amazing considering I rarely practice this AND I'm using a mini C AND it's white. (I like black everything). I usually average 23. Got 2 A-perms.
*3x3 OH:* 52.00, 56.68, 45.46, (41.67), (58.36) = 51.38


----------



## undick (Jun 4, 2010)

*3x3 *20.38, 18.95, 20.58, 17.39, 18.86 = *19,40*
*3x3 OH * 29.70, 34.36, 26.64, 29.96, 34.44 = *31,43*
*3x3 BLD* DNF 5:18.78(2:52.47) DNF = *5:18.78(2:52.47)*


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 4, 2010)

2x2
3x3
3x3 OH


----------



## Krag (Jun 4, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* 8.80, (11.21), (8.34), 8.70, 9.19 *=8.90*

*3x3x3:* (33.14), 34.77, (43.61), 40.94, 34.64 *=36.78*

*4x4x4:* 3:21.83, 3:10.93, 3:16.53, (2:42.34), (DNF) *=3:16.43*

*5x5x5:* 6:54.72, 6:51.43, 7:00.33, (7:11.90), (6:05.34) *=6:55.49*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=4:13.07*

*2-3-4-5 relay* *=10:43.84*

*Magic:* (2.55), 2.54, 2.51, 2.43, (2.40) *=2.49*

*Pyraminx:* 24.82, 24.69, 24.09, (19.76), (26.27) *=24.53*


----------



## Edmund (Jun 4, 2010)

2x2
4.27
5.73, 3.27, 3.58, 4.23, 4.99
pretty chilegit but could have done with out the 5 and the almost 5

3x3
20.06
19.49, 21.70, 22.22, 18.99, 14.82
Haven't done normo 3x3 in forever so i wasnt expecting to good and no warm-up lol.

oh
35.02
28.16, 26.99, 43.27, DNF, 33.63
wth? this average started off so east coast and then just started sucking

2x2 bld
26.13, dns, dns,
too lazy to do the rest but ill take it


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 4, 2010)

*3x3:* 25.69, 30.00, (22.40), (DNF), 43.91 = 33.20 

I was doing great at first (at least, great for _me_), then I started to lose focus.


----------



## bamboocha (Jun 4, 2010)

*2x2:* (6.11) 7.49 7.07 (8.01) 6.18 = 6.91
Should have warmed up...
*3x3:* 21.18 (20.58) (24.06) 23.50 22.53 = 22.40


----------



## @uguste (Jun 4, 2010)

2x2x2 : 6.12, 9.28, (5.85), (9.98), 8.24 = *7.88* 
3x3x3 : 15.00, 16.80, (13.82), 21.34, (54.28(POP)) = *17.71* :fp
4x4x4 : (1:36.87), (1:14.77), 1:29.35, 1:34.22, 1:36.02 = *1:33.20* :fp
5x5x5 : (3:21.49), (2:51.00), 3:06.66, 2:58.96, 3:16.50 = *3:07.37*
3x3x3 OH : 39.00, 38.47, (48.96), 35.63, (32.66) = *37.70 *
pyra : (9.05), 16.81, (29.50), 13.47, 13.72 = *14.67*
square-1 : 30.72, (24.19), (34.19), 26.83, 25.92 = *27.82*  Zero parity
magic : 2.20, 1.52, (3.73), 1.50, (1.39) = *1.74*
mega : 3:17.91, (5:59.26), (3:00.54), 3:07.61, 3:22.79 = *3:16.10*
234 : *1:52.04*
2345 : *5:31.68* :fp
2x2x2 BLD : 31.85, 2:47.71, DNF = *31.85* 1st scramble is lol
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* fail...
3x3x3 MTS : (3:50.01), 2:54.14, 2:42.46, 2:45.47, (2:14.20) = *2:47.36* I like fast improving 

FMC : *39 HTM*


Spoiler



solution : D R D R L' B' L D' L B' D L2 D L' D2 L' F L' F' L2 D L' D2 L D' L' B D2 B U' B D' B' U B' D' B2 D2 R'

explanation
Premoves : B' R'
2x2x2 : D R D R
2x2x3 : L' B' L D' L B'
F2L-1 : D L2 D L' D2 L'
last slot : F L' F' L2 D L' D2 L D' L' 
OLL : B D2 B2 * D' B2 D' B2 D2 B

Insert at * : B U' B D' B U B' D


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 4, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.03, (4.85), 5.72, 5.42, (6.21) = 5.72, pretty good.
*3x3x3*: (13.98), 14.78, (22.74), 17.56, 15.14 = 15.82, WTF?!? That's a PB . And the sub-16's were all non-lucky!!
*4x4x4*: 1:11.14, 1:17.02, 1:09.24, 1:14.49, 1:16.28 = 1:13.97, good.
*5x5x5*: 2:17.77, 2:17.90, (2:37.76), (2:10.62), 2:14.63 = 2:16.77, well after a long time no 5x5...
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 6:41.28, (6:58.50), (6:22.76), 6:42.45, 6:54.28 = 6:46.00, pretty normal.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 43.82, (34.82), 43.85 = 34.82, pretty good.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:41.63, 1:08.97, DNF(2:16.96) = 1:08.97, OMG, NEW PB!!! 
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: (7.09), (10.89), 9.12, 8.27, 9.59 = 8.99, nice.
*Megaminx*: (2:17.77), 2:10.98, 2:15.48, 2:17.71, (1:59.83) = 2:14.72, sub-2 single = nice.
*Square-1*: 22.39, (19.87), 21.61, (29.31), 20.64 = 21.55, nice 
*Clock*: 12.26, (10.73), 11.87, 12.89, (22.58) = 12.34, normal.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.89, 2.71, 3.41, 3.82, 3.61 = 3.61
Very pleased with this
2x2 BLD: DNF[57.15], DNF[1:30.62], DNF[37.36]= DNF
Off by J perm, J perm and Y perm 
I need to stop trying to rush through memo
3x3: 15.42, 14.88, 15.43, 21.02, 13.47 = 15.24
OH: 30.04, 31.84, 30.33, 31.90, 36.58 = 31.36
Every solve was sub-30 fail lol
Pyraminx: 10.87, 4.94, 6.03, 4.99, 5.60 = 5.54
Square-1: 17.57, 14.85, 35.22[POP], 17.39, 21.46 = 18.81
Epic fail
Magic: 1.08, 1.06, 1.10, 1.03, 1.07 = 1.07
Nice
4x4: 1:14.23, 1:13.38[O], 1:21.35[P], 1:17.57[P], 1:09.59 = 1:15.06
Faill


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

*3x3*: 24.47, 19.17, 22.53, 20.75, 22.91 = *22.06* Nice best ao5 evorzzz. all nonlucky. 19.17 might be pb.
*3x3OH: *32.63, 39.11, 38.02, 42.13, 42.30 = 39.75 Very meh...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 5, 2010)

2x2: 7.72, 3.94, 4.78, 5.03, 5.97 = 5.26
meh, i'm ashamed that this isn't completely horrible for me
3x3: 22.17, 20.36, 24.41, 18.62, 23.08 =21.87
last solve killed it
4x4: 2:05.29, 2:11.92, 1:41.57, 2:21.42, DNF(2:04.82) = 2:12.88
again, last solve, everything done with a stackmat BTW
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:37.53


----------



## PM 1729 (Jun 5, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC: 31 moves *

Scramble: L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'

Solution: D' L' B' L B2 L' B2 L2 F R2 F' L' F R2 F' B2 L B2 L' U B' U' D2 L B2 U' F' U F' R' F



Spoiler



Explanation:
On inverse scramble with premove D(for 2x2x3):
2x2x2: F' R F U' F U (6)
2x2x3:B2 L' D2 (3)
F2L-1: U B U' L B2 L' (6)
Leave 3 corners: B2 * L' B2 L B2 L' B L (8)

Insert at *:F R2 F' L F R2 F' L' (8-1=7)


----------



## mande (Jun 5, 2010)

3x3: (19.96), 19.72, 17.69, (16.69), 17.65 = 18.35
Comment: Not too bad.

3x3 FMC: 35 moves
Solution: D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 L D L2 D2 F' D2 F D B D2 R D' R' B2 D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2



Spoiler



Explanation:
2x2x2: D' F L2 R2 B'
2x2x3: L D2 F2
F2L: L D L2 D2 F' D2 F D B (D B')
LL: (B D) R D' R' (B') (B') D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2
Comment: I found this in the last 5 minutes. Otherwise I had a 36 moves solution.
EDIT: I just noticed...


Stini said:


> *FMC: 35 HTM* This was my backup solution
> 
> Solution: D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 L D L2 D2 F' D2 F D B D2 R D' R' B2 D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2
> 
> ...



Same solution 

My backup solution was: 
2x2x2: D' F L2 B R2 B2
2x2x3: L F D2 L F
F2L: B D' B' D' B' L' B
Leave 3 corners: D F U' F' U D' L U L' U'

EDIT 2: Oh crap, I just realised a better finish to this solution
Same up to F2L.
Leave 3 corners: F L U L' U' (F')
Solve 3 corners: (F) B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 F' (I better start learning BH)
This would have given me a 32 mover (I'm sure it could get sub 30 if I look for insertions). Why didn't I see this before


----------



## PeterV (Jun 6, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.81, 6.75, (9.28), (5.66), 7.61 = *7.72 avg.*
Comment: Not great.

3x3x3: 22.38, (28.71), (18.94), 23.91, 23.38 = *23.22 avg.*
Comment: Almost a PB average and single.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 6, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 27.00	19.15	21.90	19.34	12.61 = *20.13* I've given up 2x2
*3x3:	*49.54	34.98	60.33	40.70	41.87 = *44.04* Don't practice but three solves ok anyway.
*4x4:	* 3:49.57 3:13.05 3:03.28 3:14.04 2:23.96 PB = *3:10.12* Pity to waste a PB on a crappy avg.
*5x5:	* 6:20.67 7:11.11 6:31.56 5:50.17 7:17.78 = *6:41.11* normal (or rather good)
*2-4Rel:	4:15.85 * normal

Blindfolded
*2x2BLD:* dnf 43.88 dnf = *43.88* No nice solves
*3x3BLD:* 1:58.70 2:50.02 2:00.64 = *1:58.70* Forgot memo on the second
*4x4BLD:* dnf 10:21 9:38 = *9:38* cannot get sub-9 all the time
*5x5BLD:* dnf 22:19 dnf = *22:19* good. The others were not so far off. 
No problem with reorientation, but noone was particularly good for that.
*Multi:	5/8	= 2* in 57:25
Not very good. When I memoed number six or seven I couldn't get everything in order. 
Finally I realized that the cube had wrong orientation. So I had to rememorize the whole cube which 
is hard as you have to forget the old and memo the new at the same time. So I ran out of time for 
memo, did net recheck memo as thoroughly as usual and actually forgot the memo on two cubes.
I do check orientation before memoing (while sorting the cubes) but either did that faulty or accidentally 
turned the cube when starting to memorize it. An hour and an attempt wasted 
One was 5 off, don't understand why.


----------



## gass (Jun 6, 2010)

Gass

*222*: 6.01; 5.18; 6.51; 7.43; 5.89 = *6.13* normal
*333*: 18.91; 14.71; 15.13; 15.71; 15.79 = *15.55* Not too bad
*444:* 1:33.75; 1:09.03; 1:31.64; 1:29.65; 1:29.08 = *1:30.13*
1:09.03 is my new PB 
*555:* 2:22.73; 2:36.61; 2:24.33; 2:28.98; 2:23.08 = *2:25.46*
*777*: 8:09.08; 7:33.83; 7:06.61; 6:56.09; 7:10.28 = *7:16.73*
the first one is so bad!
*OH* 40.44; 39.29; 44.19; 39.70; 38.93 = *40.02*
*2-3-4*: *1:46.32* Good 
*2-3-4-5*: *3:55.87* Very Good, my first sub-4 
*megaminx* 2:08.22; 2:07.68; 2:01.24; 1:57.77; 2:00.48 = *2:03.13* good
*pyraminx* 5.07; 6.77; 5.52; 5.77; 6.89 = *6.02* ok


----------



## Shortey (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm no good for speed today. 

2x2: 5.94 3.46 3.93 3.66 3.56 = 3.72 
3x3: 12.61, 11.50, 13.52, 13.25, 13.09 = 12.98 
2x2BLD: 18.21+ DNF 17.00+ = 17.00
FMC: 37 moves



Spoiler



LL-skip lol
Scramble: L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'
Solution: x2 U' B' F2 R2 F U R' U R B' U' B' U B2 F U' F' L2 U' L2 U L2 U' L U F' L' F L2 F' L' F L F' L F L'


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 6, 2010)

*3x3*: (20.73), (34.09), 24.55, 28.89, 26.45=26.94
*3x3 One-Handed*: (43.44), 50.12, (1:17.72), 45.32, 53.39= 53.99
OLL skip, 1st solve  sub-1 AO5 yay
*Megaminx*: 4:33.00, (4:59.56), 4:49.16, (3:51.48), 4:25.38= 4.51.71
1st timed solve(s).


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 7, 2010)

2x2x2
6.69, 7.61, (5.83), (9.55), 6.72 = 7.01

3x3x3
23.68, 19.83, (17.16), (24.61), 21.05 = 21.52

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
(2.05), (4.21), 2.08, 3.22, 4.02 = 3.11

Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
9.50, 9.90, (8.25), 10.63, (12.81) = 10.01


----------



## Lumej (Jun 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 12.28, 12.05, (9.21), 10.89, (13.75) = 11.74
*3x3:* 21.50, (21.20), 25.01, (35.62 POP), 27.54 = 24.68
*3x3oh:* 58.27, 1:02.52, 1:02.67, (57.34), (1:05.92) = 1:01.15
*234:* 2:20.41
*magic:* 2.15, (1.93) (2.97), 2.16, 2.10 = 2.14
*2345:* 6:26.28


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 8, 2010)

*3x3:* 17.07, (22.03), (16.95), 20.79, 18.13 = 18.66
Wow. First sub-19 average ever.

*3x3 OH:* (1:03.81), 52.44, (50.03), 59.22, 55.32 = 55.66

*3x3 FMC:* 42
Scramble: L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'


Spoiler



Solution: D2 R' F R D' R D L2 B U2 B' L2 B' F U' F' D U L U' D' L' U L' U2 F U F' B L' R B' L2 B R' B L B' L2 B L B2 (42)

2x2x2 Block: D2 R' F R D' R D (7)
Expand: L2 B U2 B' L2 B' F U' F' (9)
Insert 3rd F2L pair: D [L D'] (3-2 = 1)
Insert final F2L pair and EO (with cancel marked here and before): [D L'] U L U' D' L' U L' U2 F U F' (13-2 = 11)
ZBLL!!! (one of the few duplicate COLL algs I know): B L' R B' L2 B R' B L B' L2 B L B2 (14)
Total: 42


First FMC ever!

*4x4:* 2:43.73, (2:53.02), 2:32.44, 2:49.79, (2:23.01) = 2:41.99


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 8, 2010)

3x3x3:
Average: 19.45
20.98, (21.06), (15.46), 21.02, 16.36

3x3x3 OH:
Average: 33.34
31.14, 32.35, (30.80), (36.88), 36.52

3x3x3 Match the Scramble
Average: 1:38.42
(2:17.96), 1:49.56, 1:37.24, (1:13.58), 1:28.47


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 8, 2010)

2x2x2: (11.81) , 9.22 , 10.66 , 7.72 , (6.58) =
3x3x3: 16.81 , 17.33 , (20.68) , (14.83) , 16.81 = 16.98 
4x4x4: 1:03.86 , 1:05.31 , (1:10.86) , (1:03.36) , 1:04.16 = 1:04.
5x5x5:	2:21.05 , 2:20.86 , (2:36.88) , (2:19.19) , 2:30.16 =
6x6x6: (5:46.13) , (3:59.40) , 4:22.18 , 5:00.05 , 4:56.50 =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: 51.58 , 48.03 , 45.78 , (37.33) , (53.68) = 48.46
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:46.59 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:14.05
Magic: (3.72) , 1.69 , 1.66 , 2.38 , (1.43) = 1.91
Clock : 
PyraMinx: 13.24 , (16.34) , (7.47) , 12.34 , 8.68 = 11.42


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Jun 8, 2010)

2x2: (6.10), (2.77), 3.62, 3.00, 4.18 = 3.60
3x3: 13.51, (12.47), 13.35, 13.24, (13.77) = 13.37
4x4: (1:10.40), 1:25.34, 1:18.29, 1:16.00, (1:27.82) = 1:19.88
5x5: 2:21.93, 2:24.77, (2:14.13), (2:28.01), 2:19.77 = 2:22.16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, this will be my one week this quarter to do all the events. Here they are.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.41, 8.10, 6.86, 14.28, 8.16 = *9.22*
Comment: I’m always terrible at 2x2x2 without a big warmup.
*3x3x3:* 22.99, 27.67, 21.94, 23.65, 25.14 = *23.92*
Comment: Average.
*4x4x4:* 2:04.72, 1:39.00 [P], 1:29.22 [O], 1:39.43, 1:37.59 [O] = *1:38.67*
Comment: My average this past weekend was better than my best single here.  I guess this was good practice.
*5x5x5:* 2:41.57, 2:38.07, 2:32.75, 2:31.84, 2:25.84 = *2:34.22*
Comment: I improved on every solve.
*6x6x6:* 7:17.73 [O], 5:17.07 [OP], 6:05.07 [OP], 5:14.99 [OP], 5:12.24 = *5:32.38*
Comment: I messed up the OLL parity on the first one and had to re-solve some centers and edges.
*7x7x7:* 8:29.60, 7:56.47, 7:03.60, 7:45.39, 8:17.28 = *7:59.71*
Comment: Not very good.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.55, 31.04, 24.00 = *24.00*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:46.72, 1:27.15, DNF [1:24.85] = *1:27.15*
Comment: Third one was off by 3 edges – I used a different algorithm from my usual one and accidentally got it backwards.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:04.84, 3:50], 13:45.11 [6:52], 9:09.30 [5:09] = *9:09.30*
Comment: On the first one I had 3 centers wrong due to executing an algorithm backwards. The second one went really badly; I was really happy that the third one was at least semi-respectable.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:04.45 [9:17], 16:32.70 [8:25], 17:57.92 [8:48] = *16:32.70*
Comment: First one I reoriented 8->13. Second one I reoriented 4->11. Third one I reoriented 8->15. It was sad with the third one - it was so easy with all those centers solved, but I just couldn't retain my memory - it took too long to memorize and then I also had several big recall delays - it should have been sub-15 easily.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/5 = 1 point, 21:19.62* [14:15]
Comment:  This just feels like total ineptitude after the 10/10 this past weekend. The second cube was off by 3 corners because I memorized the wrong letter for one piece; the fifth cube was off by 2 edges and 2 corners because I forgot to include the last edge piece in my memorization - I saw it, but somehow I forgot to memorize it. Very disappointing. I guess it shows how big a difference there is between a good day for BLD and a bad day for BLD.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.67, 48.09, 47.38, 50.32, 46.19 = *48.05*
Comment: I did way better than this last weekend. But I think this is more typical of my true ability – last weekend was just outrageously lucky.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:59.22, 1:22.61, 1:46.36, 1:44.91, 1:58.59 = *1:49.95*
Comment: Second one was a PLL skip – those are wonderful to get with feet!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:50.91, 2:13.03, 1:30.16, 1:27.84, 1:52.94 = *1:44.67*
Comment: I’m so out of practice.
*2-4 relay:* *2:18.05* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *5:16.09* [OP]
*Magic:* 1.94, 1.77, 1.71, 1.63, 4.52 = *1.81*
*Master Magic:* 4.40, 4.00, 4.02, 5.34, 3.78 = *4.14*
Comment: These are so easy to do when you actually get to see what you’re doing! 
*Clock:* 20.56, 22.83, 16.03, 26.18, 15.75 = *19.80*
Comment: Bad.
*MegaMinx:* 3:13.44, 3:11.68, 3:01.28, 2:49.19, 3:02.38 = *3:05.11*
Comment: I need to practice this some more.
*Pyraminx:* 13.78, 23.13, 13.41, 10.80, 9.75 = *12.66*
Comment: I think these were particularly easy scrambles, but even so, I think I’ve gotten better at this by practicing BLD. I’m better at turning the pyraminx now, and I do use some of the same algorithms. So I guess doing BLD wasn’t bad practice for speedsolving after all!
*Square-1:* 39.44, 30.08, 39.78 [P], 31.81, 30.04 = *33.78*
Comment: Not quite as good as this past weekend, but still a pretty great (and somewhat lucky) average for me.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
Comment: Not very good; I knew as soon as I saw the scramble that it would be bad for me because there were so many pairs. I generally do much better with a very scrambled-looking puzzle.


Spoiler



Solution: D’ B D2 U R U’ B’ D2 F’ R2 B’ F2 L’ F’ D’ F’ D' R’ F L2 F’ R F L2 B D’ B’ D B D B’ L B D B’ D’ L’ D

2x2x3: D’ B D2 U R U’ B’ D2 F’ R2 B’ F
3x cross: F L’ F’ D’ F’ D' . F
4th pair: B D’ B’ D B D B’
OLL: L B D B’ D’ L’ D
insert at .: R’ F L2 F’ R F L2 F’

F’ F cancel after insertion; F F become F2 after 2x2x3.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 9, 2010)

Henrik.

*4x4BLD:* DNF (8:22(4:10)), DNSy DNSy = DNF
1st: Wrong memo on corners = 3 mis-oriented. Also forgot to memo 2 edges but remembered them visually and hoped for only 2, it was correct, so 3 corners wrong. 2nd best time for me. 3rd sub-9 (two DNFs one succes 8:03)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pyra:* 12.57, 15.00, 12.00, 8.11, 11.68 = *12.08*

*Clock:* 18.17, 14.22, 16.40, 14.81, 15.39 = *15.53*
Long time no practice


----------



## okayama (Jun 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.29, (7.26), 7.91, 7.97, (9.29) = 7.72

*3x3x3*: (20.89), 30.80, 22.78, 23.37, (31.57) = 25.65

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:11.57, 1:09.27, 2:31.61 = 1:09.27

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 5:52.22, DNF [4:58.37], DNF [8:19.72] = 5:52.22
2nd: failed to undo a setup move, 3rd: EP mem disappeared 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [25:57.15], 25:17.83, DNS = 25:17.83
1st: failed to undo a setup move

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [64:52.82], DNF [62:44.29], 48:13.25 = 48:13.25
1st: 2 centers unsolved, 2nd: 2 centers unsolved

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/3, 28:04.00
Yes! This is the first time to solve all 3 cubes successfully within 30 min!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 htm



Spoiler



Scramble: L D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D L2 R D2 L2 B' D' F R' F' D'
Solution: D F' D' B2 D F D' B2 F U' L U' L' U2 F R B R' U' R' U' R' U' F R F U' F' U D2

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: U F2

1x2x2 block (a): D2
1x2x2 block (b): U' F U F'
2x2x2 block: R' F'
Siamese 2x2x2: U R U R
Extra 1x2x2: U R B' R'
All but 3 corners: F' U2 L U L' U F U'
Pre-move correction: U F2
Corner 3-cycle: B2 D F' D' B2 D F D'

There was no time left to search a good insertion.

First I stuck on the following start, which seemed nice for me:

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: F2

2x2x2 block: D2 U' F U F2
2x2x3 block: U' R B U2

but I couldn't find a good continuance, and wasted my time...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 9, 2010)

It's been exam week so I did about 15 minutes of cubing altogether. I'm about to lose my nice run of 2nd places overall  Might have time for a few more solves tonight seeing as I'll be up all night revising for an exam in the morning. Hopefully Mats hasn't downloaded the results yet - I'm just doing as many events as I can at the moment now that my next exam isn't until Monday 
2x2x2: 5.21, (4.15), 4.66, (7.13), 4.96 = *4.94*
CLL success on 2nd, CLL fail on 4th, Ortega on others
3x3x3: (14.76), 15.66, 17.08, 15.08, (19.33) = *15.94*
G perm fail on 5th solve
4x4x4: (1:03.56), (1:16.47), 1:09.44, 1:14.69, 1:15.55 = *1:13.23*
Only 3 parities altogether. Awful times considering. Don't like my cube(s)
Pyraminx: 9.34, (14.11), 10.03, (6.81), 9.83 = *9.73*
At least it was sub-10. 4 bad solves though
2x2x2BLD: 36.13, DNS, DNS = *36.13*
3x3x3BLD: 1:47.51, DNS, DNS = *1:47.51*
4x4x4BLD: 6:16.68 [2:25.03], DNS, DNS = *6:16.68*
MultiBLD: *2/2 4:13.20* [2:09.59]
Tried out a crazy thing. Memo one cube edges for 3OP using numbers. Visual memo the other cube entirely. Memo the corners of the first for 3OP (numbers again). Execute backwards. Gave me a nice fast time which is barely more than double my average single solve
OH: 31.55, 28.79, (34.73), 31.48, (27.60) = *30.61*
MTS: (46.75), 54.41, (57.86), 53.43, 51.17 = *53.00*
Fast single 
Clock: (9.40), 8.94, (8.05), 9.02, 8.27 = *8.74* 
I feel really out of practise on clock, but managed to scrounge a couple of decent solves
FMC: *34 moves* D F2 L' F2 R L D' B' D2 L2 B' L B U' L' U D L D' F' D F L' F' D' F' D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F'


Spoiler



2x2x2: D F2 L' F2 R (5)
2x2x3: L D' B' D2 (9)
F2L: L2 B' L B U' L' U (16)
OLL: D L D' F' D F L' F' D' F (26)
PLL: F2 D2 F' U' F D2 F' U F' (35-1=34)
Unfortunately due to the lack to time for anything I limited myself to a pretty much linear solution. I think I tried 2 or 3 starting blocks and then just went through the solve and got this. Would have been nice to try and find a comm to cancel a few moves


----------



## joey (Jun 9, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.79, 3.35, (2.88), 3.65, (4.16) = 3.60
*3x3:* 12.53, (16.42), 14.22, 12.43, (11.10) = 13.06
lol
*4x4:* (43.78), (55.90), 48.91, 51.06, 55.37 = 51.78


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 9, 2010)

2x2x2: (11.81) , 9.22 , 10.66 , 7.72 , (6.58) = 9.20
3x3x3: 16.81 , 17.33 , (20.68) , (14.83) , 16.81 = 16.98 
4x4x4: 1:03.86 , 1:05.31 , (1:10.86) , (1:03.36) , 1:04.16 = 1:04.44
5x5x5:	2:21.05 , 2:20.86 , (2:36.88) , (2:19.19) , 2:30.16 =
6x6x6: (5:46.13) , (3:59.40) , 4:22.18 , 5:00.05 , 4:56.50 =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 
3x3x3 One Handed: 51.58 , 48.03 , 45.78 , (37.33) , (53.68) = 48.46
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:46.59 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:14.05
Magic: (3.72) , 1.69 , 1.66 , 2.38 , (1.43) = 1.91
Clock : 
PyraMinx: 13.24 , (16.34) , (7.47) , 12.34 , 8.68 = 11.42


----------



## fiqnocchio (Jun 9, 2010)

*3x3x3:*

(23.92), 29.19, 25.92, 31.60, (31.91) = 28.90


----------



## Cielo (Jun 9, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.34, 8.12, (6.89), 7.91, (9.63) = 8.12

3x3x3: (23.69), 23.99, (26.93), 25.81, 24.37 = 24.71

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 35 HTM


Spoiler



D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 L D L2 D2 F' D2 F D B D2 R D' R' B2 D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2
2x2x3: D' F L2 R2 B' L D2 F2 (8)
3th F2L: L D L2 D2 F' D2 F (7)
4th F2L: D B D B' (4)
OLL: B D R D' R' B' (6-3)
PLL: B' D2 B D2 B' L B D B' D' B' L' B2 D2 (14-1)
I found a really good start, but then I can't get any satisfactory solutions and have to use OLL&PLL…


BTW, how to use the "Spoiler"? Thanks!------Aha I know how to use it now


----------



## Elliot (Jun 9, 2010)

2x2: (7.93), 7.25, 7.27, (5.00), 7.50 = 7.34
:fp

3x3: 16.55, 15.63, 15.71, (20.70), (13.20) = 15.96
Usual average.

3x3 OH: 25.43, (22.47), 28.18, (34.77), 31.27 = 28.29
Awful average . It started well, but ended really badly.

4x4: 1:23.71, 1:22.89, (1:34.93), 1:21.92, (1:19.47) = 1:22.84
Great average for me. I just switched over to 32223; it looks like it's working .

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:54.91
3x3 was about 15 seconds, 2x2 was about 6 seconds, and 4x4 was about 1 minute 33 seconds


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 9, 2010)

2x2x2: (22.64), (10.66), 12.74, 15.78, 19.92 = 16.15

3x3x3: 57.31, 54.70, 56.23, (DNF), (50.41) = 56.08
Sigh...

4x4x4: (6:23.84), 6:15.88, (5:27.22), 5:47.94, 6:00.59 = 6:01.47
This is getting so frustrating... I seem to spend hours to trying to find edge pieces.

2x2x2 BLD: 4:57.06, DNS, DNS = 4:57.06

Didn't have a lot of time to cube these days and it shows. Sad...


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 9, 2010)

*3x3: *25.09, 22.92, 21.00, 23.39, 22.39+ = *22.90* GOOD
*3x3 OH: *41.22, 44.39, 40.28, 43.25, 45.33 = *42.95* not good... not even one sub-40. qq.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 10, 2010)

fmc: D U2 R' F.D' R U R' D R U' F' R U' B U B' U R2 U' D2 L B2 U' B2 U2 F' R2 B (*29*)

exlanation: 
Solve On Insverse Scramble With Premoves U2 D'
2x2x3: B R2 F U2 B2 U B2 L' D2 (9)
edge frame: U R2 U' B U' B' U R' F R'.F' R (21)
pre-move correction: U2 D' (23)
to solve corners insert at dot: R U R' D' R U' R' D, 2 moves cancel

Gus


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 10, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.48, (5.79), 9.09, 7.32, (9.25) = 7.63
*3x3x3:* 18.44, (20.72), 20.58, 20.17, (18.40) = 19.73
*4x4x4:* 2:05.68, (1:44.76), 1:49.14, 1:56.08, (3:06.09) = 1:56.97
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 3:18.97
_The only cube that was decent was the 2x2, the 3x3 popped, and I failed heaps and spent over 2 minutes reducing the 4x4 to a 3x3_
*3x3x3 OH:* 33.15, (39.97), 30.37, (29.99), 31.58 = 31.70 
*Pyraminx:* 10.60, (14.39), 10.78, (8.70), 13.55 = 11.65
Got lucky with a PLL skip on both the 10's.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 52.01, 36.92 = 36.92
_Failed speed BLD on the first scramble_
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:43.61, DNF, DNF = 1:43.61
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 1/2 in 7:21.91


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 10, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.64) (8.83) 8.80 8.25 6.91 = 7.99
3x3x3: (14.35) (19.97) 16.74 16.86 17.68 = 17.09
4x4x4: (1:08.20) (1:22.69) 1:11.73 1:15.90 1:13.16 = 1:13.60
5x5x5: 2:11.70 2:28.45 2:10.90 (2:08.15) (2:40.35) = 2:17.02
6x6x6: 5:10.85 (4:32.27) 5:18.96 4:54.24 (5:42.52) = 5:08.02
2x2x2BLD: 50.00 1:15.61 1:51.59 = 50.00
3x3x3 OH: 36.87 37.64 (38.63) 37.11 (32.69) = 37.21
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:58.89
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:23.80
Megaminx: 2:56.20 (3:21.23) (2:28.46) 3:05.87 3:08.97 = 3:03.68
Pyraminx: 9.21 11.36 (7.56) 8.40 (12.45) = 9.66


----------



## Micael (Jun 10, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: 2:09.73 DNS DNS = 2:09.73


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 10, 2010)

@ThatGuy: you have two different entries for both 3x3 and 3x3OH.
I am counting the first set.

@pierrotlenageur: you have the same post entered twice (I think). Just skipping the second.

The results are on their way .


----------



## x-colo-x (Jun 10, 2010)

3x3 BLD : 1:06.46, DNF, 1:17.54 = 1:06.46


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats Simon!

Good night to you all

*2x2x2*(42)

 3.04 fazrulz
 3.13 SimonWestlund
 3.60 AdvanceFIN
 3.60 joey
 3.61 Neo63
 3.72 Morten
 3.91 Baian Liu
 3.94 The Rubik Mai
 4.01 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.27 Edmund
 4.28 nlCuber22
 4.60 ManasijV
 4.75 Yes, We Can!
 4.77 04mucklowd
 4.94 kinch2002
 5.00 JunwenYao
 5.26 cincyaviation
 5.61 Evan Liu
 5.72 cubedude7
 5.84 sz35
 6.14 gass
 6.89 Sir E Brum
 6.91 bamboocha
 7.01 MrMoney
 7.22 cuber952
 7.34 Elliot
 7.63 Zane_C
 7.72 PeterV
 7.72 janelle
 7.72 okayama
 7.88 @uguste
 7.93 Cride5
 7.99 sutty17
 8.12 Cielo
 8.90 tres.60
 9.20 pierrotlenageur
 9.22 Mike Hughey
 9.40 Isbit
 9.92 jamesdeanludlow
 11.74 Lumej
 16.15 Cubenovice
 20.13 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(51)

 9.49 fazrulz
 10.28 SimonWestlund
 11.41 The Rubik Mai
 12.32 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.38 Yes, We Can!
 12.98 Morten
 13.06 joey
 13.19 nlCuber22
 13.37 AdvanceFIN
 15.24 Neo63
 15.54 gass
 15.83 cubedude7
 15.94 kinch2002
 15.96 Elliot
 16.27 sz35
 16.48 Edam
 16.98 pierrotlenageur
 17.09 sutty17
 17.71 @uguste
 18.35 mande
 18.62 04mucklowd
 18.66 eastamazonantidote
 18.71 cuber952
 18.77 lilkdub503
 18.79 Evan Liu
 19.40 undick
 19.45 gavnasty
 19.73 Zane_C
 19.75 JunwenYao
 20.06 Edmund
 20.94 Baian Liu
 21.52 MrMoney
 21.87 cincyaviation
 22.06 ThatGuy
 22.15 Sir E Brum
 22.40 bamboocha
 23.22 PeterV
 23.32 jamesdeanludlow
 23.93 Mike Hughey
 24.68 Lumej
 24.72 Cielo
 24.89 janelle
 25.65 okayama
 26.63 xXzaKerXx
 28.04 Isbit
 28.78 larf
 28.90 fiqnocchio
 33.20 TheCubeMaster5000
 36.78 tres.60
 44.04 MatsBergsten
 56.08 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(33)

 47.51 fazrulz
 50.34 SimonWestlund
 51.78 joey
 52.97 Hyprul 9-ty2
 53.04 Yes, We Can!
 1:00.96 The Rubik Mai
 1:04.44 pierrotlenageur
 1:05.78 sz35
 1:12.94 JunwenYao
 1:13.23 kinch2002
 1:13.60 sutty17
 1:13.97 cubedude7
 1:15.06 Neo63
 1:18.55 cuber952
 1:19.88 AdvanceFIN
 1:21.31 04mucklowd
 1:22.84 Elliot
 1:26.94 Evan Liu
 1:27.26 jamesdeanludlow
 1:29.03 ManasijV
 1:30.12 gass
 1:33.20 @uguste
 1:34.07 Edam
 1:38.67 Mike Hughey
 1:56.97 Zane_C
 2:00.73 larf
 2:12.88 cincyaviation
 2:30.93 janelle
 2:41.99 eastamazonantidote
 3:10.12 MatsBergsten
 3:16.43 tres.60
 3:27.94 Sir E Brum
 6:01.47 Cubenovice
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:16.53 fazrulz
 1:31.39 SimonWestlund
 1:49.06 sz35
 1:49.75 Yes, We Can!
 1:50.30 The Rubik Mai
 2:04.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:16.77 cubedude7
 2:17.02 sutty17
 2:19.29 04mucklowd
 2:22.16 AdvanceFIN
 2:22.50 cuber952
 2:24.02 pierrotlenageur
 2:25.46 gass
 2:31.12 Edam
 2:34.22 Mike Hughey
 2:37.88 jamesdeanludlow
 2:39.47 JunwenYao
 3:07.37 @uguste
 3:11.67 Evan Liu
 3:50.10 larf
 6:41.11 MatsBergsten
 6:55.49 tres.60
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:58.30 SimonWestlund
 4:46.24 pierrotlenageur
 4:47.40 jamesdeanludlow
 5:08.02 sutty17
 5:32.38 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:24.45 fazrulz
 5:01.52 SimonWestlund
 6:46.00 cubedude7
 7:16.91 gass
 7:26.74 jamesdeanludlow
 7:59.71 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 17.62 fazrulz
 19.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 21.36 SimonWestlund
 23.94 The Rubik Mai
 24.07 Yes, We Can!
 28.29 Elliot
 30.61 kinch2002
 30.65 sz35
 31.34 undick
 31.36 Neo63
 31.70 Zane_C
 33.34 gavnasty
 35.02 Edmund
 37.21 sutty17
 37.70 @uguste
 38.12 JunwenYao
 39.22 Evan Liu
 39.34 cuber952
 39.75 ThatGuy
 39.81 gass
 45.05 Isbit
 45.67 janelle
 45.87 Baian Liu
 48.05 Mike Hughey
 48.46 pierrotlenageur
 49.61 xXzaKerXx
 51.38 lilkdub503
 55.66 eastamazonantidote
 56.91 04mucklowd
 1:01.15 Lumej
 1:01.27 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:49.95 Mike Hughey
 2:08.24 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 3.90 fazrulz
 6.64 SimonWestlund
 15.68 Evan Liu
 16.27 04mucklowd
 17.00 Morten
 17.83 cuber952
 24.00 Mike Hughey
 26.13 Edmund
 26.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.93 Yes, We Can!
 28.55 Isbit
 30.02 sz35
 31.85 @uguste
 34.82 cubedude7
 36.13 kinch2002
 36.92 Zane_C
 43.88 MatsBergsten
 50.00 sutty17
 1:04.20 Cride5
 1:09.27 okayama
 1:12.37 JunwenYao
 2:27.62 janelle
 4:57.06 Cubenovice
 DNF Neo63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 1:06.46 x-colo-x
 1:08.97 cubedude7
 1:15.96 fazrulz
 1:27.15 Mike Hughey
 1:37.55 SimonWestlund
 1:43.61 Zane_C
 1:47.51 kinch2002
 1:53.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:55.93 Isbit
 1:56.05 Yes, We Can!
 1:58.70 MatsBergsten
 2:09.73 Micael
 2:56.21 sz35
 5:18.78 undick
 5:52.22 okayama
 DNF @uguste
 DNF Cride5
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:16.68 kinch2002
 9:09.30 Mike Hughey
 9:38.00 MatsBergsten
25:17.83 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Henrik
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

16:32.70 Mike Hughey
22:19.00 MatsBergsten
48:13.25 okayama
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

8/9 (52:02)  Isbit
3/3 (28:04)  okayama
2/2 ( 4:13)  kinch2002
2/2 ( 9:52)  sz35
5/8 (57:25)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (21:19)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 7:21)  Zane_C
1/2 ( 8:07)  SimonWestlund
5/10 (49:32)  aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 53.00 kinch2002
 1:01.68 SimonWestlund
 1:29.36 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:38.42 gavnasty
 1:44.67 Mike Hughey
 2:47.36 @uguste
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:12.16 Yes, We Can!
 1:13.56 SimonWestlund
 1:17.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:29.21 The Rubik Mai
 1:33.71 sz35
 1:36.96 JunwenYao
 1:46.32 gass
 1:46.59 pierrotlenageur
 1:47.66 Evan Liu
 1:49.21 cuber952
 1:52.04 @uguste
 1:54.91 Elliot
 1:57.34 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.58 04mucklowd
 1:58.89 sutty17
 2:18.05 Mike Hughey
 2:20.41 Lumej
 2:37.53 cincyaviation
 2:56.82 larf
 3:18.97 Zane_C
 3:21.15 janelle
 4:13.07 tres.60
 4:15.85 MatsBergsten
12:23.87 aronpm
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:54.56 SimonWestlund
 3:13.19 Yes, We Can!
 3:23.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:28.00 sz35
 3:55.87 gass
 4:14.05 pierrotlenageur
 4:22.65 cuber952
 4:23.13 04mucklowd
 4:23.80 sutty17
 4:45.85 Evan Liu
 5:16.09 Mike Hughey
 5:31.68 @uguste
 6:18.13 larf
 6:26.28 Lumej
10:43.84 tres.60
*Magic*(14)

 1.07 Neo63
 1.14 Yes, We Can!
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.52 SimonWestlund
 1.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.74 @uguste
 1.81 Mike Hughey
 1.91 pierrotlenageur
 2.03 larf
 2.14 Lumej
 2.22 Sir E Brum
 2.49 tres.60
 3.04 jamesdeanludlow
 3.11 MrMoney
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.52 04mucklowd
 3.38 jamesdeanludlow
 3.58 SimonWestlund
 4.13 Evan Liu
 4.14 Mike Hughey
 4.33 larf
 4.60 Yes, We Can!
 10.01 MrMoney
*Clock*(9)

 8.74 kinch2002
 9.33 larf
 11.49 SimonWestlund
 12.34 cubedude7
 15.53 Inf3rn0
 17.34 jamesdeanludlow
 17.62 Baian Liu
 19.81 Mike Hughey
 20.24 fazrulz
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.98 SimonWestlund
 5.54 Neo63
 6.02 gass
 6.21 fazrulz
 8.99 cubedude7
 9.16 Yes, We Can!
 9.53 JunwenYao
 9.66 sutty17
 9.73 kinch2002
 10.93 Evan Liu
 11.42 pierrotlenageur
 11.64 Zane_C
 11.83 Baian Liu
 12.08 Inf3rn0
 12.43 cuber952
 12.66 Mike Hughey
 12.77 janelle
 14.67 @uguste
 24.53 tres.60
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:02.97 SimonWestlund
 1:21.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:50.24 Yes, We Can!
 1:54.25 04mucklowd
 2:03.13 gass
 2:14.72 cubedude7
 2:18.31 JunwenYao
 2:40.78 jamesdeanludlow
 2:42.17 cuber952
 3:03.68 sutty17
 3:05.11 Mike Hughey
 3:16.10 @uguste
 4:35.85 xXzaKerXx
*Square-1*(11)

 18.81 Neo63
 19.12 SimonWestlund
 21.55 cubedude7
 24.75 fazrulz
 27.82 @uguste
 33.78 Mike Hughey
 33.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 50.27 04mucklowd
 55.52 cuber952
 56.51 JunwenYao
 1:13.18 janelle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

28 Cride5
29 guusrs
30 okayama
31 PM 1729
34 kinch2002
35 Cielo
35 mande
35 Stini
37 Morten
38 Mike Hughey
39 @uguste
41 sz35
42 eastamazonantidote
DNF  SimonWestlund

*Contest results*

413 SimonWestlund
296 Hyprul 9-ty2
293 Yes, We Can!
291 fazrulz
242 kinch2002
241 Mike Hughey
238 sz35
213 cubedude7
199 The Rubik Mai
192 04mucklowd
192 gass
191 @uguste
190 Neo63
188 Evan Liu
185 cuber952
180 sutty17
175 JunwenYao
166 pierrotlenageur
144 Zane_C
129 AdvanceFIN
127 Morten
126 Elliot
125 joey
118 jamesdeanludlow
106 okayama
103 Edmund
90 Isbit
89 Baian Liu
87 MatsBergsten
81 nlCuber22
75 janelle
70 cincyaviation
68 Edam
66 undick
64 larf
62 eastamazonantidote
59 gavnasty
54 Sir E Brum
54 mande
51 ManasijV
48 MrMoney
47 Cride5
47 Lumej
45 tres.60
44 Cielo
41 bamboocha
40 lilkdub503
38 ThatGuy
35 PeterV
26 xXzaKerXx
23 x-colo-x
23 guusrs
21 aronpm
21 PM 1729
19 Stini
18 Cubenovice
15 Inf3rn0
12 Micael
8 fiqnocchio
7 TheCubeMaster5000
1 Henrik


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't believe it! First place on FMC    

EDIT: Looks like my 3x3 result is missing..


----------



## gass (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi you forgot me at the 222,333,444,555,777 and OH events.
Gass.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 10, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> I can't believe it! First place on FMC



Congratz, you did well!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> I can't believe it! First place on FMC
> 
> EDIT: Looks like my 3x3 result is missing..



Are you referring to post 17? I cannot find anything about a 3x3 result?



> Hi you forgot me at the 222,333,444,555,777 and OH events.



@gass: sorry, I've added them now.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lost my streak of 7 2nds in a row  silly exams. I'll be back there next week though


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Lost my streak of 7 2nds in a row  silly exams. I'll be back there next week though



Yes, I missed your excellent bld results


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 11, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Looks like my 3x3 result is missing..
> ...



Oops! Looks like I forgot to do 3x3, sorry Mats


----------



## gass (Jun 11, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi you forgot me at the 222,333,444,555,777 and OH events.
> ...


----------

